# Supporting Wall Panels?



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Ok, I'm planning on converting my driveway to a temple hallway. My driveway is 25' long from the sidewalk to the front of my house. The plan is to form an L shape with the long end of the leg (24') going along the outer side of my driveway. Then short leg closing off the end of the driveway near my house. I can't connect the crossing wall to my house (don't own, renting from inlaws) and the outer edge of my driveway is right on the edge of my neighbors property.










The lines in red is where I plan to put the walls.










The panels are framed with 1x3s and covered with soundboard (the really cheap brown stuff from Home Depot) so they're in 4x8 sections. There's to be six panels along the side and three along the back with an opening to my laser vortex.

My first concern is obviously safety, especially in lieu of the stuff that happened recently in Ft.Worth. I'm really trying to figure out what the best way of supporting the panels would be and still be safe in case some idiot or unsuspecting kid decided to lean on them. Where the neighbor's yard starts its also slightly elevated (about 6-10" depending on where along the yard).

Thanks,
-TM


----------



## Creeper (Nov 7, 2008)

For my back-yard maze I used plastic sheeting for walls. In addition to other methods for hanging plastic panels, I used 4x4 posts with concrete bases and attached 1x1's to string them together and attach the plastic. I think with some finagling you could pretty much do the same with those panels you are using.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Any other suggestions? I'm thinking a couple buttresses placed about 8' apart might do the trick. But really I am completely open to suggestions here.


----------

